# Nicola Sturgeon



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 17, 2016)

Get your act together please.
http://www.theguardian.com/politics...tionals-not-bargaining-chips?CMP=share_btn_tw


----------



## drdel (Aug 17, 2016)

She's obviously not a stupid person but I wonder why she can't see the stupidity of many of her own statements/speeches.

I'd like to think much of it just political rhetoric made for shock effect but unfortunately I'm finding it hard to extract any thread of logic that is helpful to Scotland and its long term strategic position.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm no cybernat and maybe I'm missing something but I dont see too much wrong, it seems to me she is trying to get a guarantee for those EU nationals already living here (who aid the economy) that they can stay post any EU exit (if that ever happens) as she has no control over that as its a UK political issue, that issue will apply to hundreds of thousands of people in England too who may be equally worried. 
She's also trying to score political points (that's what they do) by pointing out that 7 weeks on from the referendum we seem to be no clearer on what may or may not happen other than its so complicated they cant implement article 50 for years and also cant get the staff they need for the new Govt Brexit departments and meantime Westminster has gone quiet as they're all off on extended holidays. Reported you now get Euro 99c for Â£1 now when exchanging. I dont mind Sturgeon having a dig about it tbh.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 17, 2016)

Hmmm, EU nationals don't know where they stand. Neither do UK nationals.


----------



## IanM (Aug 17, 2016)

BBC news reporting one dodgy bureau de change offering 99c to the pound... But didn't bother about the fall in unemployment ... They are becoming embarrassing


----------



## chrisd (Aug 17, 2016)

My other half is off to Paris tomorrow and exchanged at 1.13


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2016)

There is indeed absolutely nothing stopping the UK government giving a guarantee to all non-UK-nationals that they will be able to stay in the UK for as long as they like with equal rights as all UK nationals.  It can do that unilaterally without the need for any negotiation with the rEU.  As it is surely 99% certain that this guarantee will be given it is shameful that the government is delaying making this announcement.  We just aren't going to be throwing millions of folks out of this country - it just will not happen.


----------



## drdel (Aug 18, 2016)

We all recognise that there will be little or no change in residency. 

Whether you like it or not the Brits living in the EU and the EU citizens living here are pawns in negotiations and you're not going to give up any leverage will getting squared up to do a deal.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Aug 18, 2016)

IanM said:



			BBC news reporting one dodgy bureau de change offering 99c to the pound.... But didn't bother about the fall in unemployment ... They are becoming embarrassing
		
Click to expand...

Which bit of the news was that? Which if these stories would you (if you were a news editor) think was more unusual or of interest? Did they say this was due to the Brexit vote or since the Brexit vote? Anyway, how can unemployment really be falling with all these immigrants stealing our jobs or claiming our benefits?  Good to see Paranoia still alive and well.

As for OP. Can't see the issue. Government doing one thing, opposition saying they'll do something else. In reality it'll make no difference either way, just points scoring as usual.


----------



## Alucard (Aug 18, 2016)

I would just like to add that  Nicola Sturgeon looks like Wee Jimmy Krankie.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 18, 2016)

Alucard said:



			I would just like to add that  Nicola Sturgeon looks like Wee Jimmy Krankie.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what a comparison between Nicola Sturgeon and Janette Tough is supposed offer - other than Nicola Sturgeon is a pretty tough politician to outsmart.


----------



## Alucard (Aug 18, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not sure what a comparison between Nicola Sturgeon and Janette Tough is supposed offer - other than Nicola Sturgeon is a pretty tough politician to outsmart.
		
Click to expand...

I was just pointing out the likeness as I have nothing else positive to say about the woman.  
She will  eventually come to realise that the Majority of the Scottish people voted to remain a part of the UK just recently in  democratic ballot.

She will then soon get it into her head that Brexit was a democratic UK vote and not a country by country one and then the penny will drop that she and Scotland are oot of the EU along with the rest of the UK.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 18, 2016)

Alucard said:



			I was just pointing out the likeness as I have nothing else positive to say about the woman.  
She will  eventually come to realise that the Majority of the Scottish people voted to remain a part of the UK just recently in  democratic ballot.

She will then soon get it into her head that Brexit was a democratic UK vote and not a country by country one and then the penny will drop that she and Scotland are oot of the EU along with the rest of the UK.
		
Click to expand...

She is a Scottish Nationalist - her goal and that of her party is independence for Scotland - preferably within the EU.  She will continue to campaign in whatever way possible for that - why would she stop?


----------



## Alucard (Aug 18, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			She is a Scottish Nationalist - her goal and that of her party is independence for Scotland - preferably within the EU.  She will continue to campaign in whatever way possible for that - why would she stop?
		
Click to expand...

She probably wont but I just pointed out some facts about the Scottish independence vote and the UK Brexit vote and the fact that I do not care for her.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 18, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			She is a Scottish Nationalist - her goal and that of her party is independence for Scotland - preferably within the EU.  She will continue to campaign in whatever way possible for that - *why would she stop?*

Click to expand...


Because her agenda is herself and not her country.... Fortunately she has made a complete fool of herself and it matters not what she says anymore.


----------



## IanM (Aug 18, 2016)

She thinks the EU will fund her "money tree shaking" socialist agenda.  But with major contributors going... no chance! The nae cash left hen!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 18, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Because her agenda is herself and not her country.... Fortunately she has made a complete fool of herself and it matters not what she says anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Very true, she seems to be totally out of touch with the majority of Scottish voters.
There is every probability that come the next general election Scotland will vote in more than one Tory or Labour MP.:lol:


----------



## Alucard (Aug 18, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Very true, she seems to be totally out of touch with the majority of Scottish voters.
There is every probability that come the next general election Scotland will vote in more than one Tory or Labour MP.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Not many Tory MPs I would hope.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 18, 2016)

Alucard said:





Doon frae Troon said:



			Very true, she seems to be totally out of touch with the majority of Scottish voters.
There is every probability that come the next general election Scotland will vote in more than one Tory or Labour MP.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Not many Tory MPs I would hope.
		
Click to expand...

Whoosh!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 18, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Whoosh! 

Click to expand...

Not so sure........he does seems a finger on the pulse ex pat kind of guy


----------



## Alucard (Aug 18, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not so sure........he does seems a finger on the pulse ex pat kind of guy

Click to expand...

The Tories have been stealing the UKs family jewels and being unfair to the old and the infirm since 1979 especially experimenting on those in Scotland.  This last shower have surely put the final nails in the coffin for them at the next election. Lets hope the UK still has an NHS service when they are voted out as the Labour party fought hard to get it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 2, 2016)

Good to see and hear The Wicked Witch of the North fomenting irritation in unionists north and south, east and west.


----------



## Farmergeddon (Sep 2, 2016)

Now she wants to interview a million Scots to see what their view on Independence is, she really is a one trick pony with no ideas other than a particular pony that has left town.. So they will interview a million supporters which will tell them what??  a million of SNP supporters want independence!!!   Meanwhile every poll is telling them the majority dont!!   She really did think that one up sitting on the loo didnt she???


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 2, 2016)

Theres something very wrong with her.


----------



## chippa1909 (Sep 2, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			Now she wants to interview a million Scots to see what their view on Independence is, she really is a one trick pony with no ideas other than a particular pony that has left town.. So they will interview a million supporters which will tell them what??  a million of SNP supporters want independence!!!   Meanwhile every poll is telling them the majority dont!!   She really did think that one up sitting on the loo didnt she???
		
Click to expand...

You really don't have a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 2, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



			Now she wants to interview a million Scots to see what their view on Independence is, she really is a one trick pony with no ideas other than a particular pony that has left town.. So they will interview a million supporters which will tell them what??  a million of SNP supporters want independence!!!   Meanwhile every poll is telling them the majority dont!!   She really did think that one up sitting on the loo didnt she???
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you could pop some of your 2016 poll results up for us to see they don't?


----------



## chippa1909 (Sep 2, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Theres something very wrong with her.
		
Click to expand...

If you think that, it means she is doing something right.


----------



## Farmergeddon (Sep 3, 2016)

https://yougov.co.uk/news/2016/09/01/davidson-now-more-popular-sturgeon-scotland/

OK Doon how does 37% support do you???
Would you like to explain where I am going wrong chippa???


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 3, 2016)

Farmergeddon said:



https://yougov.co.uk/news/2016/09/01/davidson-now-more-popular-sturgeon-scotland/

OK Doon how does 37% support do you???
Would you like to explain where I am going wrong chippa???
		
Click to expand...

I notice you selected one, you said every poll.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I notice you selected one, you said every poll.
		
Click to expand...

http://whatscotlandthinks.org/quest...h-independence-referendum-if-held-now-a#table

There is another - every link to a poll shows the majority still don't want independence 

Do you have a link to a poll that shows Scotland in favour ?

Maybe it's time for Jimmy Krankie to listen to her own people - let's remember it was suppose to be a "once in a generation" vote

The last independance campaign was built upon the financial platform of the oil sustaining Scotland as an independent country - that's clearly now a minefield of disaster. Things haven't changed to give Scotland a better chance in fact the opposite.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 3, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I notice you selected one, you said every poll.
		
Click to expand...

If you read more than WoS you'd be aware there's more than one, or are you being selective? I'm quite surprised that after all the drum thumping and speaking for the Scottish people the numbers aren't really any different than at the Indy vote.

I think she is a very capable politician. Take the Indy aspect out of her and I'd vote for her. I do wish she wouldn't turn every question respond into a 10 minute speech.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 3, 2016)

She does seem hell bent on breaking the union, sensationalist image, but not far wrong.

http://thesun.uk/6015B4CVx


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 3, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			If you read more than WoS you'd be aware there's more than one, or are you being selective? I'm quite surprised that after all the drum thumping and speaking for the Scottish people the numbers aren't really any different than at the Indy vote.

I think she is a very capable politician. Take the Indy aspect out of her and I'd vote for her. I do wish she wouldn't turn every question respond into a 10 minute speech.
		
Click to expand...

I am not disputing that but the guy said EVERY poll and you and I both know that this is not the case.
Polls are all over the place ATM.

Only the 'swivel eyed loons' would stand against having a debate with the public in Scotland about the issue of independence.

I think the timing is all wrong for the SNP.
In 3/4 years with another prospect of 5 more Tory years they will probably have a good chance.
If we stay within the UK and out of Europe Sturgeon will be blamed for not taking this opportunity.

Remember the last referendum the SNP started from a 34% base and built that to 45%. Unionists started from 66% and fell to 55%.
A second campaign with a more popular leader and a better organised party would be a close call at the mo.
I think a close call is not good enough, It has to be a 60%+ margin.


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't know why Westminster just doesn't repeal the 1998 Scotland Act and remove Holyrood's legitimacy, that would shut that "Fish Women" up for good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I am not disputing that but the guy said EVERY poll and you and I both know that this is not the case.
Polls are all over the place ATM.

Only the 'swivel eyed loons' would stand against having a debate with the public in Scotland about the issue of independence.

I think the timing is all wrong for the SNP.
In 3/4 years with another prospect of 5 more Tory years they will probably have a good chance.
If we stay within the UK and out of Europe Sturgeon will be blamed for not taking this opportunity.

Remember the last referendum the SNP started from a 34% base and built that to 45%. Unionists started from 66% and fell to 55%.
A second campaign with a more popular leader and a better organised party would be a close call at the mo.
I think a close call is not good enough, It has to be a 60%+ margin.
		
Click to expand...

The polls aren't "all over the place" 

It's the same opinion for the last two years since the Indy vote - the Scottish people said no then and the opinion polls still say them saying no now - it's been that result pretty much for the last two years 

It's also amusing to hear her say about "calling a snap referendum on independence" - she does know she doesn't have the power to do that yes ? 

It's time she learned to respect the wishes of the Scottish people


----------



## freddielong (Sep 3, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I am not disputing that but the guy said EVERY poll and you and I both know that this is not the case.
Polls are all over the place ATM.

Only the 'swivel eyed loons' would stand against having a debate with the public in Scotland about the issue of independence.

I think the timing is all wrong for the SNP.
In 3/4 years with another prospect of 5 more Tory years they will probably have a good chance.
If we stay within the UK and out of Europe Sturgeon will be blamed for not taking this opportunity.

Remember the last referendum the SNP started from a 34% base and built that to 45%. Unionists started from 66% and fell to 55%.
A second campaign with a more popular leader and a better organised party would be a close call at the mo.
I think a close call is not good enough, It has to be a 60%+ margin.
		
Click to expand...

Scotland had its referendum and voted no, it's a democracy get over it and get on with running the country.

Do you also think the UK should have another referendum as they didn't get the answer they wanted? 

For me a referendum on a question like this should be a once in a lifetime event not a once every few years until apathy sets in and you get the answer you were after.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 3, 2016)

She said this:  â€œIt would allow us to take control of our own destiny, to build our own prosperity on strong and stable foundations.â€

Sounds like a vote for Brexit


----------



## DCB (Sep 3, 2016)

This isn't going to end well just wait and see


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 3, 2016)

DCB said:



			This isn't going to end well just wait and see 

Click to expand...

The thread, Nicola Sturgeon or Scottish Independence?


----------



## Farmergeddon (Sep 3, 2016)

Nothing 'ends well' because when it is 'well' it dosent 'end', it is only when it fails that it 'ends'..  The end is not nigh!!  The Scots will not now vote for Independence and staying in Europe because of the state of the eu  and with one of its main contributors  pulling out it can only go down hill..  So the canny Scots will vote to stay with a growing economy where they can fleece us rather than a failing one which they can only drag further down.


----------



## freddielong (Sep 3, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			The thread, Nicola Sturgeon or Scottish Independence?
		
Click to expand...

Can they be separated, isn't that all she is.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 3, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			She said this:  â€œIt would allow us to take control of our own destiny, to build our own prosperity on strong and stable foundations.â€

Sounds like a vote for Brexit 

Click to expand...

Build prosperity on a Â£9.5bn deficit that is only getting worse. It more than double what the ECB say is the target measure of a Â£3bn deficit.

Its absolutely an all smoke and mirrors exercise to blind the foolish, just that vote Brexit and get rid of immigrant. Dispicable sound bite politics.


----------



## DCB (Sep 3, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			The thread, Nicola Sturgeon or Scottish Independence?
		
Click to expand...

When you send out your supporters to gain information and report back on the rest of the population that may or may not have the same views as them, it can only end one way.

I hope I'm wrong, but, I have a very uneasy feeling about this.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 3, 2016)

DCB said:



			When you send out your supporters to gain information and report back on the rest of the population that may or may not have the same views as them, it can only end one way.

I hope I'm wrong, but, I have a very uneasy feeling about this.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure none of my SNP supporting friends will be asking my opinion or feeding it back. Pointless exercise selecting only those already in favour. Political scheming and manipulation at its worst.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 3, 2016)

DCB said:



			When you send out your supporters to gain information and report back on the rest of the population that may or may not have the same views as them, it can only end one way.

I hope I'm wrong, but, I have a very uneasy feeling about this.
		
Click to expand...

Can you embellish this post DCB? What's the fear? Any party can go and canvass and knock on doors any time they like I think. If someone Labour or Tory or LibDem answers the door to an SNP rep the canvasser will be told to get on his/her bike I expect, if they're already SNP they might have a blether, if they're a floater/undecided they're probably not that interested in politics and will be pleasant but then go back to what they were doing and not think too much more about it. I can't see this move by SNP getting them very far, they already have a mandate to call Indyref2 by numbers if the Greens continue to back them. They are somehow trying to gauge the mood on the street but people might just say one thing whilst intending to do another, not liking the intrusion.
My honest feeling is there isn't the appetite for Independence now, we're electioned out at present, rather than grow I suspect SNP have peaked and will only go backwards, all depends on how Brexit goes, if UK survives ok and Scotland gets it shipbuilding contracts etc then people will stick with the Union, if Brexit screws everything up very badly for Scots then they may well look to independence as a way back into EU, thing is that process will take years and years so rather than making soundbites about it now, I'd have thought it better for SNP to sit on this and see where it goes, there is too much uncertainty at the moment for Scots to create even more uncertainty by voting to split from UK. Out of EU and out of UK at the same time won't appeal to too many Scots no voters from 2014 whom SNP need to convince. Although EU out wasn't wanted by the majority, now its happened, Scots are nervous and anxious about the future, not that optimistic I believe and not confident to split from the UK. That's my thoughts, folks were far more optimistic 2 years ago before oil prices went south and Brexit.


----------



## DCB (Sep 3, 2016)

There was a rather unsavoury undercurrent in the run up to the last referendum,  which unfortunately has never fully gone away. This can only pick the top off the scabs from wounds that haven't healed yet and if there isn't an appetite  for inependance yet again, then it will not end well.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 3, 2016)

DCB said:



			There was a rather unsavoury undercurrent in the run up to the last referendum,  which unfortunately has never fully gone away. This can only pick the top off the scabs from wounds that haven't healed yet and if there isn't an appetite  for inependance yet again, then it will not end well.
		
Click to expand...

Agree it ran pretty sour for quite a while and has thankfully settled (outside of Holyrood anyway) now, I knew lots of people voting both ways and no one fell out over it I know. 
We've heard so much political BS on all sides and had so many electoral votes recently that I think there's no appetite for Indyref2, just need stability to deal with Brexit. 

Now Sturgeons banging the drum on one side and Davidson the other, there is no common ground anywhere with Lab/LibDem almost irrelevant it seems. Not good really as all the important day to day governance stuff can't get the full attention due it.

If it does come to Indyref 2 because of Brexit I hope it's a strong result one way or the other.:mmm:


----------



## chippa1909 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Build prosperity on a Â£9.5bn deficit that is only getting worse. It more than double what the ECB say is the target measure of a Â£3bn deficit.

Its absolutely an all smoke and mirrors exercise to blind the foolish, just that vote Brexit and get rid of immigrant. Dispicable sound bite politics.
		
Click to expand...

The deficit ( for last 2 years, lets conveniently forget the previous 40 years) is the best reason for indy. Huge mismanagement of Scottish assets by UK government over the years.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			The deficit ( for last 2 years, lets conveniently forget the previous 40 years) is the best reason for indy. Huge mismanagement of Scottish assets by UK government over the years.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - am I reading this right , Scotland losing a great deal amount of money is the fault of the U.K. Government ? 

Sorry can you explain that please


----------



## chippa1909 (Sep 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry - am I reading this right , Scotland losing a great deal amount of money is the fault of the U.K. Government ? 

Sorry can you explain that please
		
Click to expand...

Which part of mismanagement don't you understand?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Which part of mismanagement don't you understand?
		
Click to expand...

Was expecting some actual specifics 

Or are you referring to the Krankies accusations of the mismanagement of the North Sea oil ?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...d-runs-up-15bn-deficit-twice-size-of-UKs.html

Seems the public spending in Scotland is higher than anywhere else - is that the UK governments fault as well ? 


Some further articles

https://www.theguardian.com/society...inances-worsen-fall-oil-revenues-15bn-deficit

Plenty more out there that points the figure clearly at the Scottish Parliament as opposed to the UK government


----------



## chippa1909 (Sep 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was expecting some actual specifics 

Or are you referring to the Krankies accusations of the mismanagement of the North Sea oil ?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...d-runs-up-15bn-deficit-twice-size-of-UKs.html

Seems the public spending in Scotland is higher than anywhere else - is that the UK governments fault as well ? 


Some further articles

https://www.theguardian.com/society...inances-worsen-fall-oil-revenues-15bn-deficit

Plenty more out there that points the figure clearly at the Scottish Parliament as opposed to the UK government
		
Click to expand...

Really don't expect halfwits to understand that (from the much loved GERS figures) Â£55 million is raised from North Sea oil last year for Scotland, yet Norway with twice the production raises Â£15 BILLION. ??


----------



## fundy (Sep 3, 2016)

poster called chip from scotland, surely not


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Really don't expect halfwits to understand that (from the much loved GERS figures) Â£55 million is raised from North Sea oil last year for Scotland, yet Norway with twice the production raises Â£15 BILLION. ??
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure the insult is required is it ? 

Don't the Scottish Parliment have any say in the oil production then ?

And what about the public spending or the Â£15billion loan Scotland needed from the UK treasury ? 

Or is it more convienent or easy to ignore those issues because that would mean the SNP actually have to accept a great deal of responsibility for the deficit ? Can't have that can they - easier just to blame Westminster 

If everything that happens is the fault of Westminster what do the Scottish Parliament actually ? Is it worth having them ?


----------



## chippa1909 (Sep 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im not sure the insult is required is it ? 

Don't the Scottish Parliment have any say in the oil production then ?

And what about the public spending or the Â£15billion loan Scotland needed from the UK treasury ? 

Or is it more convienent or easy to ignore those issues because that would mean the SNP actually have to accept a great deal of responsibility for the deficit ? Can't have that can they - easier just to blame Westminster 

If everything that happens is the fault of Westminster what do the Scottish Parliament actually ? Is it worth having them ?
		
Click to expand...

Leave out with the Krankies nonsense then, it is neither original, or funny.

And once the Scottish Government is responsible for 100% of its finances, and not 25% as it is now, then we can start talking about responsibility.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 3, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Leave out with the Krankies nonsense then, it is neither original, or funny.
		
Click to expand...

Why shouldn't LP mention the Krankies, and why do you get to decide if it's funny? Your insult was directed at LP personally. His "insult" wasn't directed at you but you chose to take offence anyway.

Uncanny.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Leave out with the Krankies nonsense then, it is neither original, or funny.

And once the Scottish Government is responsible for 100% of its finances, and not 25% as it is now, then we can start talking about responsibility.
		
Click to expand...

It seems from reading reports that if Scotland were 100% in charge of its finances the situation would be even worse - do Scotland not sort out their own public spending or is it more avoiding responsibility - can you explain why the public spending is more in Scotland ? Why there was a need for a Â£15bil loan 

Myself or anyone calling Sturgeon -Jimmy Krankie because she bears a resemblance and it's a well known nickname people have used isn't the green light for you to throw insults at posters - calling her Krankie doesn't insult you ( unless you are her of course )


----------



## chippa1909 (Sep 3, 2016)

You guys just carry on. The screenshots I'm taking of these comments will, I'm sure, add a few Yes votes when I'm canvassing.
Lols.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 3, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			You guys just carry on. The screenshots I'm taking of these comments will, I'm sure, add a few Yes votes when I'm canvassing.
Lols.
		
Click to expand...

You dodged Phil's question quite nicely there :clap:

Are you a politician?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			You guys just carry on. The screenshots I'm taking of these comments will, I'm sure, add a few Yes votes when I'm canvassing.
Lols.
		
Click to expand...

Did you not want to tackle the public spending issue or the debt to the UK treasury after all then ? Surely you would need to have a better more factual answer than " it's Westminster's " fault when you are canvassing ?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 3, 2016)

One Planer said:



			You dodged Phil's question quite nicely there :clap:

Are you a politician?
		
Click to expand...

Is it possible that Nicola the Fish posts among us? Or Alec Salmond? Has anyone ever seen Chippa and Nicola or Alec in the same room together?


----------



## chippa1909 (Sep 3, 2016)

G



Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you not want to tackle the public spending issue or the debt to the UK treasury after all then ? Surely you would need to have a better more factual answer than " it's Westminster's " fault when you are canvassing ?
		
Click to expand...

Why?
It is Westminster's fault.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 3, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			You guys just carry on. The screenshots I'm taking of these comments will, I'm sure, add a few Yes votes when I'm canvassing.
Lols.
		
Click to expand...

You must be canvassing the brain dead if you think comments like those will sway a voter.

Also, what you seem to forget is many voters made their decision based on finances. There's now very little oil revenue and a bigger than forecasted deficit. But hey, carry on believing in tooth fairies too.


----------



## chippa1909 (Sep 3, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is it possible that Nicola the Fish posts among us? Or Alec Salmond? Has anyone ever seen Chippa and Nicola or Alec in the same room together?
		
Click to expand...

It's Alex.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			G

Why?
It is Westminster's fault.
		
Click to expand...

I asked earlier so I'll try again 

Can you explain how it's Westminsters fault that the Scottish Governments public spending was higher than anyone else with the UK ? 

Some facts would be great to back it all up


----------



## chippa1909 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			You must be canvassing the brain dead if you think comments like those will sway a voter.

Also, what you seem to forget is many voters made their decision based on finances. There's now very little oil revenue and a bigger than forecasted deficit. But hey, carry on believing in tooth fairies too.
		
Click to expand...

So, we can't depend on your vote, now you reside in Scotland Hobbit?


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 3, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			So, we can't depend on your vote, now you reside in Scotland Hobbit?
		
Click to expand...

Looking at various polls, you can't depend on 50+% of the vote.


----------



## chippa1909 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Looking at various polls, you can't depend on 50+% of the vote.
		
Click to expand...

No, but around 50% is a helluva better position to start campaigning from than the 28% last time.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 4, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			No, but around 50% is a helluva better position to start campaigning from than the 28% last time.


Click to expand...


And it it can go up or down from there. The country's finances are in a worse position than 2 years ago. And what was a funding gap of Â£10bn in the White Paper, pre Indy Ref, is now closer to Â£15bn.

I like the SNP's socialist policies but, a) they are unaffordable, and b) the SNP are buying votes with those policies. 

Do you know what income tax will have to rise to to fund that level of spending? It's not a hard calculation.

But if your desire is purely self determination and to be able to cry, "freedom," you might get my vote.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 5, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Why shouldn't LP mention the Krankies, and why do you get to decide if it's funny? Your insult was directed at LP personally. His "insult" wasn't directed at you but you chose to take offence anyway.

Uncanny.......

View attachment 20676

Click to expand...

...and pretty childish to make the comparison.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			And it it can go up or down from there. The country's finances are in a worse position than 2 years ago. And what was a funding gap of Â£10bn in the White Paper, pre Indy Ref, is now closer to Â£15bn.

I like the SNP's socialist policies but, a) they are unaffordable, and b) the SNP are buying votes with those policies. 

Do you know what income tax will have to rise to to fund that level of spending? It's not a hard calculation.

But if your desire is purely self determination and to be able to cry, "freedom," you might get my vote.
		
Click to expand...

...and so the SNP want to understand the main concerns of voters and the issues that would prevent them voting YES in a future referendum in the context of collapsed oil prices; a significant fiscal deficit, and Brexit.  Because the SNP and other supporters of independence know that unless they have convincing and thoroughly thought through answers to the key questions then if and when a further referendum is ever held - independence will most probably be rejected once more.

In fact Sturgeon is taking quite a big risk in doing this because she is actually opening a can of worms - a can of potentially unanswerable questions.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 5, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and pretty childish to make the comparison.
		
Click to expand...

And? There are no laws or Forum rules against being childish. Just because it's aimed at Queen Nicola you and Chippa get annoyed by it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 5, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			And? There are no laws or Forum rules against being childish. Just because it's aimed at Queen Nicola you and Chippa get annoyed by it.
		
Click to expand...

It's just rather disrespectful to very many of the Scottish electorate for whom she is a widely popular and respected First Minister of Scotland.  As it happens in all the time I have spent in Scotland in the last few years (a lot) I don't really recall her often being referred to as JK - but our esteemed Scottish friends here can correct me on that if I am wrong.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2016)

Possibly offensive to The Fish lady herself but I don't see how it is disrespectful to the Scottish electorate. And I don't recall you being so precious about lookalikes when George Osbourne was being compared to the child snatched or when far worse insults were directed at David Cameron.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2016)

Of all the things politicians have been called or compared to in the past I think she would take JK quite happily. Far worse options. It is part of political life going back to the original Punch cartoons.


----------



## DCB (Sep 6, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's just rather disrespectful to very many of the Scottish electorate for whom she is a widely popular and respected First Minister of Scotland.  As it happens in all the time I have spent in Scotland in the last few years (a lot) I don't really recall her often being referred to as JK - but our esteemed Scottish friends here can correct me on that if I am wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Nope you're not wrong, she's not often referred to as JK, although that is used on occasion . More often called Wee Nippy and certainly not Queen Nicola. Possibly some mileage in President Nicola is things work out though


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just reading thru this its amazing how many English lads have posted there thoughts and opinions on a place they don't even stay in and what Scottish people want or don't want. They built it up around oil the oil industry has been in a slump in the last 2 years Aberdeen is a very different place these days, companies moving out and moving south as the arrogance of Aberdeen being the oil capital is wearing of, in saying that BP are are starting production again which can only be a good thing for the North Sea


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2016)

DCB said:



			Nope you're not wrong, she's not often referred to as JK, although that is used on occasion . More often called Wee Nippy and certainly not Queen Nicola. Possibly some mileage in President Nicola is things work out though 

Click to expand...

I know a lot of guys who are very anti SNP and never heard anyone refer to her in that Derogatory manner, When King Eck was in power, there were def some names for Him


----------



## User62651 (Sep 6, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			I know a lot of guys who are very anti SNP and never heard anyone refer to her in that Derogatory manner, When King Eck was in power, there were def some names for Him
		
Click to expand...

I haven't heard JK either, hear Nippy Sweetie sometimes but nothing derogatory really. She isn't held in particularly high regard, to us she's a fairly capable politician from Ayrshire, think it's just as a people/country we are fairly grounded and dont tend to put people on pedestals and wet our knickers, flap our Union Jacks and sing GSTQ every time Wills and Kate go for a walk or Prince George wears a new hat, unlike our anglo saxon neighbours down south it appears.:smirk:


----------



## hovis (Sep 7, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Just reading thru this its amazing how many English lads have posted there thoughts and opinions on a place they don't even stay in and what Scottish people want or don't want. They built it up around oil the oil industry has been in a slump in the last 2 years Aberdeen is a very different place these days, companies moving out and moving south as the arrogance of Aberdeen being the oil capital is wearing of, in saying that BP are are starting production again which can only be a good thing for the North Sea
		
Click to expand...

Thats right.   A place we dont live in.  so get her of my tv.  Fed up of listening to the horrid women


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 7, 2016)

hovis said:



			Thats right.   A place we dont live in.  so get her of my tv.  Fed up of listening to the horrid women
		
Click to expand...

Now you know what many Scots felt about Thatcher.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2016)

Many felt the same below the border. She however was PM of the whole UK, not just a part of it.


----------



## Val (Sep 7, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			The deficit ( for last 2 years, lets conveniently forget the previous 40 years) is the best reason for indy. Huge mismanagement of Scottish assets by UK government over the years.
		
Click to expand...

Your head is in the clouds if you believe that.


----------

